# ,

## ..

³,     , ,     ,      ,    .    ,        ? http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_21.html

----------


## fabulist

: http://www.poltavaforum.com/rizne-21...e-krasivo.html

----------


## nickeler

> ,        ?

  --)   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:    -   ,   ,   ,   ? 
- . 
-  ,      ,   ,     ' ,  , ?    :  ,  ,  ,

----------


## S

...   ,    ,   .       ,        ))):  ,  ,   ,  ,       (),  .     ?     ,  .  
,     ?     ,   ?

----------


## Condor

.      .        ,          ,            ( ,  ).      ,                       .
 .          .       -? ;)

----------


## nickeler

,              ,   ,   .  - .    .        ,    ,    ...

----------


## 04

> .

    ""    ?          , .            "_,    "" !_"  "_  "" ..._". (, , -   )  

> ,              ,   ,   .  - .    .        ,    ,    ...

    .        .

----------

